# Water Drops



## carldelain (Apr 19, 2011)

This is the first time I've tried water drops. I wasn't really sure what i was doing, and the dripping was done by hand with a wet piece of paper towel 
I didn't have my external flash with me so i had to make do with my on camera flash and you can see it in the red one. Oh well..


----------



## Bynx (Apr 19, 2011)

I really like the softness and shades of color you've used. In fact, I like everything about this. Good job.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 19, 2011)

I've HAD it...





I'm gonna start shooting water droplets


----------



## carldelain (Apr 19, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I really like the softness and shades of color you've used. In fact, I like everything about this. Good job.


 
Thank you! I only took 20 shots or so and these were just the few in focus for the most part. Next time i'll spend a lot more time on it and i'm sure they will turn out much better


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 19, 2011)

These are good. I really like #1. For only taking 20 shots you definately got some pretty good results.


----------



## carldelain (Apr 19, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> These are good. I really like #1. For only taking 20 shots you definately got some pretty good results.



Thanks  I'm going to try again and spend a liitle more time trying a few different things the next day i have a chance.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice thing about this is that each shot is a surprise. And the cost is zip for a couple hours of repetitive fun.


----------



## carldelain (Apr 20, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Nice thing about this is that each shot is a surprise. And the cost is zip for a couple hours of repetitive fun.


 
Definitely. I'm going to take a few more and post them tomorrow night


----------

